# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا عالم الكمبيوتر Intel ستقوم بإنشاء الحاسوب الخارق الفائق الإمتياز الأول بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية

## mohamed73

تتربع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على العرش لإمتلاكها أقوى حاسوب خارق  في العالم ولكنها تتطلع الآن إلى المستقبل. مع وجود العديد من الدول التي  تتسابق لإنشاء أقوى الحواسيب الخارقة في العالم، فسوف تقوم الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية بإنشاء حاسوب خارق أيضًا. وستعمل Intel على تطوير هذا  الحاسوب الخارق الفائق الإمتياز بالشراكة مع Cray Computing. الحواسيب الخارقة قادرة على إجراء مليون تيرا فلوب من الحسابات في  الثانية. الصين هي واحدة من البلدان التي تعمل بحماس على الحواسيب الخارقة  بحيث أعلنت في العام 2018 أنه تم بالفعل تصميم مثل هذا الحاسوب في البلاد  وأن المركز الوطني للحوسبة الفائقة سيكون قادرًا على إنشاء هذا الحاسوب في  النصف الثاني من العام المقبل أو النصف الأول من العام 2021. من المؤكد أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لا تريد أن تتخلف عن الركب.  ونتيجة لذلك، أعلن وزير الطاقة Rick Perry اليوم أن شركة Intel ستعمل مع  Cray Computing لبناء أول حاسوب خارق فائق الإمتياز في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية والذي سيُطلق عليه إسم Aurora. وتهدف شركة Intel لتسليم هذا  الحاسوب الخارق الفائق الإمتياز إلى مختبر أرجون الوطني التابع لوزارة  الطاقة بحلول العام 2021. وبخصوص هذا الموضوع، الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]السيد  Rick Perry بالقول : ” Aurora والجيل القادم من الحواسيب الخارقة الفائقة  الإمتياز ستجلب الحوسبة الفائقة الأداء وتقنيات الذكاء الإصطناعي إلى  مجالات مختلفة مثل أبحاث السرطان ونماذج المناخ، والعلاجات الصحية لقدامى  المحاربين “. التفاصيل التقنية المتعلقة بهذا المشروع الذي تبلغ تكلفته 500 مليون  دولار لم يتم مشاركتها حتى الآن، ومن غير الواضح مقدار الطاقة التي  سيستهلكها هذا الحاسوب الخارق. سيستخدم Aurora المعالج Xeon Scalable  المرتقب من شركة Intel، وذاكرة Optane DC من الشركة، وواجهة برمجة  التطبيقات One API، فضلا عن المعمارية الحوسبية Intel X.

----------

